# Windows 10 sluggish - Dell Inspiron 3541



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm running a Dell Inspiron 3541 with 64 bit with windows 10. It originally ran windows 8.1 when I purchased it back in Oct 2014.

I upgraded to windows 10 say about 6+ months ago and had no issues initially however lately I've been noticing that there is a slight delay in response.
*For e.g.* when I hover my house over an icon on the desktop, its take a second to highlight it.

Another e.g. would be when I open up the task manager --> performance to look at the services running I can see that they don’t move slowly, there is a delay and then a quick response. Similar thing happens when I browse a web page and scroll down. Its not smooth but jerky.

This is the second time this has happened. The first time I did a re-install and that helped. Not sure what to do now.

So far I have tried the following:

-	Scanned for errors 
-	Defragmented 
-	Ran Ccleaner
-	Ran a windows reg fixer on Ccleaner
-	Pulled out unnecessary stuff from my Hdd

Is there anything I can do from here?

Thanks for any help
X


----------



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

If i may add im running a AMD A6, 8GB RAM and a 1T harddrive. Initially there was a little higher CPU usage than normal but i don't see much of that now, although that could be the case.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The first thing I would do is post the necessary scans asked for in our Malware Forum and lets see if that is the issue which would be the most obvious reason.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 11.0.10586.494
Run by Jacob at 18:55:18 on 2016-07-22
Microsoft Windows 10 Home 10.0.10586.0.1252.61.1033.18.7096.5433 [GMT 10:00]
.
AV: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 8.0 *Disabled/Updated* {19259FAE-8396-A113-46DB-15B0E7DFA289}
AV: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 8.0 *Disabled/Updated* {A2447E4A-A5AC-AE9D-7C6B-2EC29C58E834}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k utcsvc
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k appmodel
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Antivirus\x86\ekrn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dashost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\A4\AdaptiveSleepService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Solutions\HPSupportSolutionsFrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sihost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskhostw.exe
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\SystemApps\ShellExperienceHost_cw5n1h2txyewy\ShellExperienceHost.exe
C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\SearchUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip32.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Antivirus\egui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k UnistackSvcGroup
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Messaging_2.15.20002.0_x86__8wekyb3d8bbwe\SkypeHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k smphost
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ApplicationFrameHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k swprv
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uLocal Page = %11%\blank.htm
BHO: Microsoft SkyDrive Pro Browser Helper: {D0498E0A-45B7-42AE-A9AA-ABA463DBD3BF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
uRun: [OneDrive] "C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe" /background
uRun: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
mRun: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun: [Dropbox] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\Dropbox.exe" /systemstartup
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\StartUp\HPDIGI~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:0
mPolicies-System: DSCAutomationHostEnabled = dword:2
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
mPolicies-Windows\System: EnableSmartScreen = dword:0
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: NameServer = 10.1.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{9508ae77-e926-4d4e-9365-114598747903} : DHCPNameServer = 10.1.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{9508ae77-e926-4d4e-9365-114598747903}\75966696D22556075616475627 : DHCPNameServer = 10.1.1.1
Filter: text/xml - {807583E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE15\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
Handler: tbauth - {14654CA6-5711-491D-B89A-58E571679951} - C:\Windows\syswow64\tbauth.dll
Handler: windows.tbauth - {14654CA6-5711-491D-B89A-58E571679951} - C:\Windows\syswow64\tbauth.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
LSA: Security Packages = ""
CLSID: {603D3801-BD81-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\windows.storage.dll
IFEO: SppExtComObj.exe - C:\WINDOWS\SECOH-QAD.exe
x64-BHO: Skype for Business Browser Helper: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
x64-Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
x64-Run: [RTHDVCPL] "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe" -s
x64-Run: [RtHDVBg] "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /MAXX5REC
x64-Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Antivirus\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
x64-Run: [StartCN] "C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\RadeonSettings.exe" atlogon
x64-Run: [Zune Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe"
x64-Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
x64-mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:0
x64-mPolicies-System: DSCAutomationHostEnabled = dword:2
x64-mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
x64-IE: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
x64-Filter: text/xml - {807583E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE15\MSOXMLMF.DLL
x64-Handler: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
x64-Handler: tbauth - {14654CA6-5711-491D-B89A-58E571679951} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\tbauth.dll
x64-Handler: windows.tbauth - {14654CA6-5711-491D-B89A-58E571679951} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\tbauth.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-mASetup: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - /UserInstall
x64-mASetup: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - U
x64-CLSID: {603D3801-BD81-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\windows.storage.dll
x64-IFEO: SppExtComObj.exe - C:\WINDOWS\SECOH-QAD.exe
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pmkfxh30.default\
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office15\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat Reader DC\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.50428.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npMeetingJoinPluginOC.dll
FF - plugin: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_22_0_0_209.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 amdkmpfd;AMD PCI Root Bus Lower Filter;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdkmpfd.sys [2015-9-28 82672]
R0 amdpsp;AMD PSP Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdpsp.sys [2016-2-10 277240]
R0 edevmon;edevmon;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\edevmon.sys [2015-7-13 251632]
R0 WindowsTrustedRT;Windows Trusted Execution Environment Class Extension;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRT.sys [2015-10-30 106520]
R0 WindowsTrustedRTProxy;Microsoft Windows Trusted Runtime Secure Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys [2015-10-30 17944]
R0 Wof;Windows Overlay File System Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wof.sys [2015-10-30 199008]
R1 ahcache;Application Compatibility Cache;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ahcache.sys [2015-10-30 218624]
R1 eamonm;eamonm;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\eamonm.sys [2015-7-13 255240]
R1 FileCrypt;FileCrypt;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\filecrypt.sys [2016-5-11 87552]
R1 GpuEnergyDrv;GPU Energy Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gpuenergydrv.sys [2015-10-30 8192]
R2 AdaptiveSleepService;AdaptiveSleepService;C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\a4\AdaptiveSleepService.exe [2015-11-29 138752]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\WINDOWS\System32\atiesrxx.exe [2016-4-5 260112]
R2 CoreMessagingRegistrar;CoreMessaging;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork [2015-10-30 43944]
R2 DiagTrack;Connected User Experiences and Telemetry;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k utcsvc [2015-10-30 43944]
R2 DoSvc;Delivery Optimization;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
R2 ekrn;ESET Service;C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Antivirus\x86\ekrn.exe [2015-7-8 1353720]
R2 epfwwfpr;epfwwfpr;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\epfwwfpr.sys [2015-7-13 168208]
R2 HPSupportSolutionsFrameworkService;HP Support Solutions Framework Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Solutions\HPSupportSolutionsFrameworkService.exe [2016-3-16 28552]
R2 RtkAudioService;Realtek Audio Service;C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe [2015-12-5 312056]
R2 storqosflt;Storage QoS Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\storqosflt.sys [2015-10-30 78848]
R2 tiledatamodelsvc;Tile Data model server;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k appmodel [2015-10-30 43944]
R2 UserManager;User Manager;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 AppXSvc;AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC);C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k wsappx [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;AMD Function Driver for HD Audio Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtihdWT6.sys [2015-5-28 111120]
R3 BtFilter;BtFilter;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\btfilter.sys [2015-6-7 604776]
R3 ClipSVC;Client License Service (ClipSVC);C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k wsappx [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 DellRbtn;Airplane Mode Switch;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\DellRbtn.sys [2013-1-24 10752]
R3 DsSvc;Data Sharing Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 lfsvc;Geolocation Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 LicenseManager;Windows License Manager Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 NcbService;Network Connection Broker;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 NdisVirtualBus;Microsoft Virtual Network Adapter Enumerator;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\NdisVirtualBus.sys [2015-10-30 20480]
R3 RTL8168;Realtek 8168 NT Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Rt630x64.sys [2014-7-22 839896]
R3 smphost;Microsoft Storage Spaces SMP;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k smphost [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 StateRepository;State Repository Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k appmodel [2015-10-30 43944]
R3 UEFI;Microsoft UEFI Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\uefi.sys [2015-10-30 28512]
S2 dbupdate;Dropbox Update Service (dbupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [2016-5-7 143144]
S2 MapsBroker;Downloaded Maps Manager;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService [2015-10-30 43944]
S2 Service KMSELDI;Service KMSELDI;C:\Program Files\KMSpico\Service_KMS.exe [2016-5-4 997568]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2016-3-23 327808]
S2 tbaseprovisioning;tbaseprovisioning;C:\Windows\syswow64\tbaseprovisioning.exe [2015-6-23 54808]
S3 ADP80XX;ADP80XX;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adp80xx.sys [2015-10-30 1135456]
S3 AJRouter;AllJoyn Router Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 amd_sata;amd_sata;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amd_sata.sys [2014-7-22 81608]
S3 amd_xata;amd_xata;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amd_xata.sys [2014-7-22 23752]
S3 amdkmafd;AMD Audio Bus Lower Filter;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdkmafd.sys [2015-7-29 40720]
S3 amdkmcsp;AMD Kernel Mode CSP Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdkmcsp.sys [2016-2-10 101112]
S3 AppReadiness;App Readiness;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k AppReadiness [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 bcmfn;bcmfn Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bcmfn.sys [2015-10-30 9728]
S3 bcmfn2;bcmfn2 Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bcmfn2.sys [2015-10-30 9728]
S3 BthHFSrv;Bluetooth Handsfree Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 BthLEEnum;Bluetooth Low Energy Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\BthLEEnum.sys [2016-4-13 245760]
S3 buttonconverter;Service for Portable Device Control devices;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\buttonconverter.sys [2015-10-30 37376]
S3 CapImg;HID driver for CapImg touch screen;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\capimg.sys [2015-12-8 117248]
S3 dbupdatem;Dropbox Update Service (dbupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [2016-5-7 143144]
S3 DcpSvc;DataCollectionPublishingService;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 DevQueryBroker;DevQuery Background Discovery Broker;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 diagnosticshub.standardcollector.service;Microsoft (R) Diagnostics Hub Standard Collector Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\DiagSvcs\DiagnosticsHub.StandardCollector.Service.exe [2015-10-30 31744]
S3 DmEnrollmentSvc;Device Management Enrollment Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 dmwappushservice;dmwappushsvc;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 embeddedmode;embeddedmode;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 EntAppSvc;Enterprise App Management Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k appmodel [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 fcvsc;fcvsc;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fcvsc.sys [2015-10-30 31232]
S3 genericusbfn;Generic USB Function Class;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\genericusbfn.sys [2015-10-30 20992]
S3 hidinterrupt;Common Driver for HID Buttons implemented with interrupts;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidinterrupt.sys [2015-10-30 50016]
S3 iai2c;Intel(R) Serial IO I2C Host Controller;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\iai2c.sys [2015-10-30 81408]
S3 iaLPSS2i_I2C;Intel(R) Serial IO I2C Driver v2;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\iaLPSS2i_I2C.sys [2015-10-30 165888]
S3 iaLPSSi_GPIO;Intel(R) Serial IO GPIO Controller Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\iaLPSSi_GPIO.sys [2015-10-30 38128]
S3 iaLPSSi_I2C;Intel(R) Serial IO I2C Controller Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\iaLPSSi_I2C.sys [2015-10-30 113152]
S3 iaStorAV;Intel(R) SATA RAID Controller Windows;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\iaStorAV.sys [2015-10-30 673120]
S3 ibbus;Mellanox InfiniBand Bus/AL (Filter Driver);C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ibbus.sys [2015-10-30 424800]
S3 icssvc;Windows Mobile Hotspot Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 IEEtwCollectorService;Internet Explorer ETW Collector Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieetwcollector.exe [2015-10-30 117760]
S3 intelpep;Intel(R) Power Engine Plug-in Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\intelpep.sys [2015-10-30 46432]
S3 IoQos;IoQos;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ioqos.sys [2015-10-30 26624]
S3 LSI_SAS2i;LSI_SAS2i;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\lsi_sas2i.sys [2015-10-30 104800]
S3 LSI_SAS3i;LSI_SAS3i;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\lsi_sas3i.sys [2015-10-30 99168]
S3 mlx4_bus;Mellanox ConnectX Bus Enumerator;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mlx4_bus.sys [2015-10-30 705376]
S3 ndfltr;NetworkDirect Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ndfltr.sys [2015-10-30 76128]
S3 NetSetupSvc;Network Setup Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 NgcCtnrSvc;Microsoft Passport Container;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 NgcSvc;Microsoft Passport;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2014-1-23 178760]
S3 percsas2i;percsas2i;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\percsas2i.sys [2015-10-30 58208]
S3 percsas3i;percsas3i;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\percsas3i.sys [2015-10-30 58720]
S3 PhoneSvc;Phone Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 ReFSv1;ReFSv1;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\refsv1.sys [2015-10-30 930656]
S3 RetailDemo;Retail Demo Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 RTSUER;Realtek USB Card Reader - UER;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RtsUer.sys [2015-10-1 422656]
S3 ScDeviceEnum;Smart Card Device Enumeration Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 SensorDataService;Sensor Data Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\SensorDataService.exe [2015-10-30 1297408]
S3 SensorService;Sensor Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 SerCx2;Serial UART Support Library;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SerCx2.sys [2015-10-30 155488]
S3 SmsRouter;Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service.;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 stornvme;Microsoft Standard NVM Express Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stornvme.sys [2015-10-30 79200]
S3 storufs;Microsoft Universal Flash Storage (UFS) Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\storufs.sys [2015-10-30 34144]
S3 SynRMIHID;Synaptics HID Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SynRMIHID.sys [2015-10-1 48296]
S3 TieringEngineService;Storage Tiers Management;C:\WINDOWS\System32\TieringEngineService.exe [2015-10-30 290304]
S3 UcmCx0101;USB Connector Manager KMDF Class Extension;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UcmCx.sys [2016-5-11 63488]
S3 UcmUcsi;USB Connector Manager UCSI Client;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UcmUcsi.sys [2015-10-30 46592]
S3 UdeCx;USB Device Emulation Support Library;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Udecx.sys [2015-10-30 45056]
S3 Ufx01000;USB Function Class Extension;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ufx01000.sys [2016-6-16 258912]
S3 UfxChipidea;USB Chipidea Controller;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UfxChipidea.sys [2015-10-30 94048]
S3 ufxsynopsys;USB Synopsys Controller;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ufxsynopsys.sys [2016-5-11 131424]
S3 UrsChipidea;Chipidea USB Role-Switch Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\urschipidea.sys [2015-10-30 28512]
S3 UrsCx01000;USB Role-Switch Support Library;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\urscx01000.sys [2015-10-30 57696]
S3 UrsSynopsys;Synopsys USB Role-Switch Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\urssynopsys.sys [2015-10-30 27488]
S3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys [2015-11-5 54784]
S3 UsoSvc;Update Orchestrator Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 vhf;Virtual HID Framework (VHF) Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vhf.sys [2015-10-30 31744]
S3 vmicguestinterface;Hyper-V Guest Service Interface;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 vmicvmsession;Hyper-V VM Session Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 WalletService;WalletService;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k appmodel [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 wdiwifi;WDI Driver Framework;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\WdiWiFi.sys [2016-4-13 694784]
S3 WdNisDrv;Windows Defender Network Inspection System Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\WdNisDrv.sys [2015-10-30 118112]
S3 WdNisSvc;Windows Defender Network Inspection Service;C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe [2015-10-30 364464]
S3 WEPHOSTSVC;Windows Encryption Provider Host Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k WepHostSvcGroup [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 WinDivert1.1;WinDivert1.1;C:\Program Files\KMSpico\WinDivert.sys [2016-5-8 35376]
S3 WinMad;WinMad Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winmad.sys [2015-10-30 26976]
S3 WinVerbs;WinVerbs Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winverbs.sys [2015-10-30 59232]
S3 workfolderssvc;Work Folders;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 WpnService;Windows Push Notifications Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k wswpnservice [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 XblAuthManager;Xbox Live Auth Manager;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 XblGameSave;Xbox Live Game Save;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 xboxgip;Xbox Game Input Protocol Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\xboxgip.sys [2016-3-2 238592]
S3 XboxNetApiSvc;Xbox Live Networking Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2015-10-30 43944]
S3 xinputhid;XINPUT HID Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\xinputhid.sys [2016-4-13 26112]
S4 Apple Mobile Device Service;Apple Mobile Device Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [2016-3-2 83768]
S4 CDPSvc;Connected Device Platform Service;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService [2015-10-30 43944]
S4 tzautoupdate;Auto Time Zone Updater;C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService [2015-10-30 43944]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
FileExt: .txt: txtfile=C:\WINDOWS\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1 [UserChoice]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2016-07-16 00:15:34	--------	d-sh--w-	C:\found.000
2016-07-15 23:48:51	--------	d-----w-	C:\WINDOWS\pss
2016-07-15 23:28:26	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Roaming\Raptr
2016-07-14 07:58:31	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Roaming\library_dir
2016-07-14 07:58:12	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Raptr Inc
2016-07-14 07:57:26	45848	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\vulkaninfo.exe
2016-07-14 07:57:26	42264	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\vulkaninfo.exe
2016-07-14 07:57:26	126232	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\vulkan-1.dll
2016-07-14 07:57:26	125720	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\vulkan-1.dll
2016-07-14 07:57:04	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\VulkanRT
2016-07-14 07:51:48	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Local\ATI
2016-07-13 11:26:59	1797120	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\Windows.UI.Immersive.dll
2016-07-13 11:25:59	7977472	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mos.dll
2016-07-13 11:24:58	92352	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\acmigration.dll
2016-06-30 11:55:40	226488	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nppdf32.dll
2016-06-28 03:02:18	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Local\Brice_Lambson
2016-06-28 03:01:59	--------	d---a-w-	C:\Program Files\Image Resizer for Windows
2016-06-28 03:01:58	--------	d---a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Image Resizer for Windows
2016-06-26 03:14:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2016-06-26 03:13:37	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes
2016-06-26 03:13:35	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\iPod
2016-06-26 03:13:33	--------	d---a-w-	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2016-06-26 03:12:41	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Jacob\AppData\Local\Apple
2016-06-26 03:12:21	--------	d---a-w-	C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2016-06-26 03:12:21	--------	d---a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2016-07-15 23:50:53	65536	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\spu_storage.bin
2016-07-02 04:37:58	828408	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2016-07-02 04:37:58	176632	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2016-07-01 05:30:46	1505984	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\appraiser.dll
2016-07-01 05:30:45	587456	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\generaltel.dll
2016-07-01 05:30:45	559808	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\devinv.dll
2016-07-01 05:30:45	50368	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\CompatTelRunner.exe
2016-07-01 05:30:45	310464	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\invagent.dll
2016-07-01 05:30:45	284352	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\DeviceCensus.exe
2016-07-01 05:30:45	1223872	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\aeinv.dll
2016-07-01 05:05:16	2718208	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\PrintConfig.dll
2016-07-01 04:50:22	37232	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\wldp.dll
2016-07-01 04:49:41	277856	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sdbus.sys
2016-07-01 04:49:21	1997328	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\KernelBase.dll
2016-07-01 04:49:20	874968	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winresume.exe
2016-07-01 04:49:20	1030416	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winresume.efi
2016-07-01 04:49:15	7469408	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2016-07-01 04:49:13	337336	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\Windows.Storage.ApplicationData.dll
2016-07-01 04:49:11	1317640	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winload.efi
2016-07-01 04:49:11	1141504	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winload.exe
2016-07-01 04:48:59	2656408	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\CoreUIComponents.dll
2016-07-01 04:48:51	1238584	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taskmgr.exe
2016-07-01 04:45:06	1613664	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\diagtrack.dll
2016-07-01 04:43:41	3449168	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\WSService.dll
2016-07-01 04:39:09	1557776	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\KernelBase.dll
2016-07-01 04:38:57	32552	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\wldp.dll
2016-07-01 04:38:57	256192	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\Windows.Storage.ApplicationData.dll
2016-07-01 04:38:51	1862008	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\CoreUIComponents.dll
2016-07-01 04:38:28	1083656	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\Taskmgr.exe
2016-07-01 04:35:49	498960	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFCaptureEngine.dll
2016-07-01 04:35:49	1299504	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfnetsrc.dll
2016-07-01 04:35:47	847656	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfsvr.dll
2016-07-01 04:35:47	35656	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfpmp.exe
2016-07-01 04:35:47	1092464	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfplat.dll
2016-07-01 04:35:45	586208	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mf.dll
2016-07-01 04:35:45	1554152	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpmde.dll
2016-07-01 04:35:44	1552104	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmde.dll
2016-07-01 04:35:00	331616	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pci.sys
2016-07-01 04:34:39	1322248	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole32.dll
2016-07-01 04:34:26	808288	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\WWAHost.exe
2016-07-01 04:33:40	1750440	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\WpcMon.exe
2016-07-01 04:33:26	566104	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\SettingSyncHost.exe
2016-07-01 04:33:22	303216	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\LockAppHost.exe
2016-07-01 04:33:21	730352	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\Windows.Internal.Shell.Broker.dll
2016-07-01 04:33:21	374008	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\SystemSettingsAdminFlows.exe
2016-07-01 04:33:02	725776	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\SHCore.dll
2016-07-01 04:33:02	4515256	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
2016-07-01 04:32:57	6605544	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\windows.storage.dll
2016-07-01 04:32:55	1040800	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\twinapi.appcore.dll
2016-07-01 04:32:52	1603224	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\propsys.dll
2016-07-01 04:32:28	6536256	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\sppsvc.exe
2016-07-01 04:32:27	692136	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\sppwinob.dll
2016-07-01 04:32:26	1540224	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\sppobjs.dll
2016-07-01 04:32:09	78040	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\Clipc.dll
2016-07-01 04:32:08	1128104	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ClipUp.exe
2016-07-01 04:32:03	625000	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ClipSVC.dll
2016-07-01 04:32:01	106928	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\phoneactivate.exe
2016-07-01 04:31:59	604928	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cng.sys
2016-07-01 04:31:59	161632	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2016-07-01 04:31:29	1848584	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\crypt32.dll
2016-07-01 04:25:52	2145032	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
2016-07-01 04:25:38	2773096	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d11.dll
2016-07-01 04:25:27	1987936	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2016-07-01 04:25:23	393568	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2016-07-01 04:25:22	648256	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxgi.dll
2016-07-01 04:25:17	577376	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgmms2.sys
2016-07-01 04:24:52	1776768	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2016-07-01 04:24:44	911648	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcomp.dll
2016-07-01 04:23:07	32040	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\mfpmp.exe
2016-07-01 04:23:05	511320	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\mf.dll
2016-07-01 04:23:03	451936	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\MFCaptureEngine.dll
2016-07-01 04:23:01	1349640	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\winmde.dll
2016-07-01 04:23:00	925576	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\mfplat.dll
2016-07-01 04:23:00	709176	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\mfsvr.dll
2016-07-01 04:23:00	1118208	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\mfnetsrc.dll
2016-07-01 04:21:34	28851224	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsCodecsRaw.dll
2016-07-01 04:21:25	703840	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\WWAHost.exe
2016-07-01 04:21:24	957608	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\ole32.dll
2016-07-01 04:21:18	2403168	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2016-07-01 04:21:02	376536	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\Windows.Media.MediaControl.dll
2016-07-01 04:20:59	388896	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpps.dll
2016-07-01 04:20:56	503600	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\DMRServer.dll
2016-07-01 04:20:04	254656	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\LockAppHost.exe
2016-07-01 04:20:03	465760	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\SettingSyncHost.exe
2016-07-01 04:19:53	4074160	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\explorer.exe
2016-07-01 04:19:46	5240960	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\windows.storage.dll
2016-07-01 04:19:46	1355336	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\propsys.dll
2016-07-01 04:19:45	836760	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\twinapi.appcore.dll
2016-07-01 04:19:45	569752	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\SHCore.dll
2016-07-01 04:18:32	64584	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\Clipc.dll
2016-07-01 04:17:59	1536600	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\crypt32.dll
2016-07-01 04:12:20	1866104	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\d3d9.dll
2016-07-01 04:12:02	2186864	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\d3d11.dll
2016-07-01 04:11:45	521152	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dxgi.dll
2016-07-01 04:11:05	1522160	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2016-07-01 04:10:57	675064	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dcomp.dll
2016-07-01 04:07:09	28083144	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\WindowsCodecsRaw.dll
2016-07-01 04:03:18	84480	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpudd.dll
2016-07-01 04:03:04	89088	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MapsCSP.dll
2016-07-01 04:00:30	957952	----a-w-	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
.
============= FINISH: 18:55:34.89 ===============


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please do not post your Hijack This logs here, follow Rich-M's instructions and click on the link and do those things and post in _that_ section of the forum and not here please.


----------



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

My sincere apologies for posting this here. I will remove and post it in the virus help thread.

PLEASE feel free to delete my post as I can't delete/edit it for some reason

Cheers
x


----------

